# What catback should i get ?



## REDLS1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to get a cat back on my 04 goat and i cant choose exactly which one.i already have pacsetter lt headers and catless mids.i was thinking of putting a slp 1 on but who has some ideas on what i should get.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Go on youtube and look up GTO exhaust vids and if you have a local GTO group, listen to what they got.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

SLP LMI coupled with LTs and catless mids will be CRAZY loud. Think NASCAR. Magnaflow and Borla as well as Bassani sound great with LTs and catless mids. Spintech is another great brand but also REALLY loud.

'Moe


----------



## RDrake (Feb 5, 2013)

bassani or kooks street screamer


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the same header and mid setup and I have spintechs out back. It is loud when you want it to bend has a unique rasp sound that I think sets you apart from all the other LS cars.


----------

